
The Provision of Non-Strictness, Higher Kinded and Ranked Types on OO VM (2006) [pdf] - luu
https://nerget.com/thesis.pdf
======
agentultra
This is from 2006; has there been any attempt in the .NET CLR or JVM to
implement this? Haskell on those runtimes sounds like a practical path to
wider adoption.

~~~
culturedsystems
There is an implementation of Haskell for the JVM[1], although I don't know
how much its implementation has in common with the techniques discussed in
this thesis.

[1]: [https://eta-lang.org/](https://eta-lang.org/)

